# 3.1.15 Browser Issue Resolution



## Jon Lee (Mar 2, 2015)

3.1.15
Browser Issue Resolution

Project: cyanogenmod
Issue: bug
Instructions: read
-searched existing, not incl screenshot/logcat yet
-not reporduced on fresh wiped system
-wiki checked
Summary: browser issue resolution
Affects version/s 11
Model: hammerhead
DL source: http://download.cyanogenmod.org/
Radio:
Baseband: M8974A-2.0.50.2.22
Kernel: 3.4.0
Components: browser

Device:
Nexus 5 Hammerhead Android 5 Cyanogenmod 12 Clockwork Mod

Affected apps:
Firefox/Browser

Priority:
medium

Request:
Hi could someone help me with with a problem connecting to websites on a cyanogenmod 12 nexus 5 device?

Error Log:
I get a Connection Problem:
net::ERR_connection_timed_out
using the browser default app
and on Firefox I get:
"The connection has timed out
The server @... is taking too long to repsond
1 site could be busy, try again
2 unable: check wifi/data
"

Steps to resolve:
restarting phone, reinstalling browsers, clearing browser caches, computer, wifi, mobile data, on any browser I have the same issue
there is nothing wrong with the sites I visited

Steps to reproduce:
Able to see websites on computer, ubuntu gnu/linux

Possible other steps:
factory reset.

other resource help options:
Android/Cyanogenmod Support Forum/IRCs

Also Tried:
Privacy guard: nothing blocking
App: nothing blocking
No adblock

google plus check
https://plus.google.com/communities/107373456059326217974?hl=en
IRC check
#android #firefox #cyanogenmod
twitter check: https://twitter.com/
https://twitter.com/CyanogenMod
special notes:
no bug reports nightly
must be accompanied by logcat/screenshot
search for current sources
search wiki

Other possible solutions
reverting to previous cyanogenmod
reboot to safemode


----------

